# Do Macs need virus protection?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Do Macs need virus protection?


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

It is safe to have it, but it is really hard for viruses to get into macs cause everyone is after Windows  So, maybe i'd just find a site that can scan for viruses and just find out that way instead of spending money, remember, MY opinion.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Go to www.versiontracker.com and see if they have a freeware virus protection program. There used to be one called Disinfectant, that was free. It was a very nice program.


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

in my years of experience on mac. No need.


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

Yep, agree with ahhoe!


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I've used macs for over 10 years, and have never had a virus. But, I always felt that it's better to be safe, than sorry. There are a few mac virus' and worms out there. Hope you don't find one of them..............


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

Well in my long career with Mac I have had two viruses. The first one I never new I had until my email addy got shutdown. I called AOL and they told me I was sending too much porn from my account?  

The second I am dealing with right now. I have to strip my computer down and start all over. 

I would say get something for your mac. Always be safe.


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

all OS's are open to abuse, if your not protected against virus's you are at risk and also at risk of passing them to other people, so in answer to your question

Y e s


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

if you're surfing the internet or connected to a network then yes you need virus protection -- I myself recommend you buy and use this anti-virus app: http://www.symantec.com/nav/nav_mac/


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Ummm...if interested in the prob's of not having any virus protection, might check out the post by shiraz71, "mac virus". While there are not nearly the same level of attacks against macs as there are for Wintels, as previously said, whats it hurt to be protected - better safe for a few dollars than sorry for a many frustrating hours...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The boy, the myth, the enigma!! Do you have a Mac yet Hex or are you just speculating? And reccomending Symantec products for AV protection...come on.

Every OS is susceptabale to a virus, depends on whom they are targeting. With an attitude of having no prtection is so prevelent in the Mac community they are in for a huge eye opener when MS is no longer the whipping boy.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

> And reccomending Symantec products for AV protection...come on.


If you're going to BUY a virus Protection program, I'd certainly recommend Norton before I would McAfee. I think ALL computers need Norton Disc Doctor (Utilities pkg.), and Anti Virus doesn't hurt.

My step dad used McAfee and got a couple of virus' that it couldn't do anything with. Yes, he upgraded and still........nothing. I told him about Norton, he bought it, and it took care of his problem.

Also, Norton Speed Disc (defrag utility in their pkg. deal), works great for the Mac and is MUCH better than built-in defrag in Windows. Disc Doctor does much better than scan disc (Windows) and Disc First Aid (Mac). The un-erase utility has come in handy a few times too. Norton (Symantec) is a very good pkg.


----------

